# Anacharis losing leaves?



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

So I have a bundle of anacharis in my tank, 80F is temp, medium lighting. The plant was a little bit rough and brown when I got it, but I've had that before and it seems like overnight it takes off and grows back like crazy. This bundle though, lost all of it's remaining leaves. The stems are growing fine, and are nice and green, though there are no leaves. 
I have 1 male betta, 2 Cory Catfish, and 3 African Dwarf frogs in my tank.

Think someone is eating it, or are they just falling off?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The ADF's might eat them, I know unless your Betta is a vegetarian, he won't touch them and neither with the cory cats.

Anacharis is actually a cold water plant so while yes it will grow in higher temps, sometimes it just doesn't want to and will end up dying. Did you keep the wrap around them? Or are they on their own in the gravel? All plants will die if you keep the wraps on eventually, that's all.

How long have you had it?


----------



## Sylerwin (Jun 10, 2013)

I've had it for maybe a week and a half, and I only have a weight wrapped around it lightly.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You really should take the weights off in any case. Light cannot get to the bottom if you don't. Anyway it's probably still acclimating to the high temperatures and also to your water chemistry. It is very common for plants to "melt" or loose leaves when getting used to new water  so in a week or so it will start growing leaves again little by little


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

sometimes people forget but make sure you haven't added any salt or medicine to the tank! I made the mistake of adding salt and it killed some of my plants but I realized early and saved the majority.


----------



## Gallium (May 14, 2013)

Anachris is a big time warm water melter. For it not to melt, it should be acclimated to the water slowly, the same way you'd acclimate a new fish. It's a hardly plant but totally different water params is a major cause of leaf melt for anachris. It won't grow new leaves from the parts that have melted, but it should grow a new top and off shoots in a week or two.


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine melted for a few weeks, but now has stabilized and coming back.


----------

